# ماذا كانت أول عقوبة إلهية جماعية؟



## misoo (2 يونيو 2014)

ماذا كانت أول عقوبة إلهية جماعية؟
 وماذا كانت الثانية ، والثالثة ، والرابعة؟؟؟


----------



## ElMaravilla (2 يونيو 2014)

*سلام الرب . .

اول عقوبة جماعية هي :

الطوفـان 

الثانية : 

معاقبة الذين بنوا برج بابل 

الثالثة :

حرق اهل سدوم 


الرابعة :

الضربات التي أصابت المصريين أيام فرعون موسى*​


----------



## misoo (2 يونيو 2014)

ElMaravilla قال:


> *سلام الرب . .
> 
> اول عقوبة جماعية هي :
> 
> ...



فعلا كلام مظبوط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

